# IM BACK and here is our trip....HUGE POST



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*sigh* it STINKS being back  , I was just getting unwound....I loathe being home more than ever but I guess I cant do anything about it - I did learn that I am a product of my enviroment and alot of the negative parts of me are from HERE :evil: .......also I never slept so sound in years and I think that affects me as well as I live on a main highway and it is ALWAYS major noisy......there it was just so quiet that I was in awe......even the dogs were behaved better.....

anyway let me tell you that nothing ever goes without an event so I must start my story with Wed evening......

*Wed Eve:* hubby hears a kitten out side - a big storm was due anytime,......we go outside in the pitch dark and try and find the kitten- no luck....I prayed that it would either go away or surface :? as it was driving me crazy meowing under my bedroom window :roll: - hubby goes out again and we decide that the cat is stuck inside a blue van that is parked out front- so I left her a can of dog food....(all I had) and did not hear anything til 3:30 AM.....the storm had come and it was pretty bad out. I fell back asleep and we heard nothing the next morning..until of course RIGHT BEFORE we leave! I mean the dogs were in the car etc etc and I write a note for the business downstairs whose van it was and told them, just then they pull up and there we are opening the van hood and lo and behold sittin on the radiator is the itty bitty kitty....she sees the men and runs way back into the engine.....I of course start to stick my nose in the whole affair all the while reminding hubby that the car is running and the dogs are waiting :? 

Kitty would not come out so like a nut I start meowing and the cat got all BIG eyed and started coming forward...so I stuck a finger out and kitty ran away back into the engine again...........long story short I am meowing like a nut and cat comes down again and I slowly start putting my hands out and when she wasnt looking I grabbed her. She was very frightened and she was filthy!!!! Not more than 1.5lbs and cute as a button. I told the guy that we are leaving would he run her to the SPCA and well I could tell from the look on his face that he wasnt so off I send hubby to give the kitty a chance. The lady at the SPCA said it was a wild kitten and that they would take care of her when she weighed more than 2 lbs......


here is the chesapeake bay bridge sorry its dark but it was cloudy and getting late there

















so now we are like 1.5 hrs behind schedule. We arrived at VA way late like 7:00 ish....and settle in this is the place










the living room:









the kitchen:









It was nice and it was right near the ocean so when I looked out I saw the ocean and that was just delightful. It was dirty and being the clean freak that I am we scrubbed the place down before I could settle in. 

These flowers (dont know what they are) were taken from my kitchen window







and a hummingbird was drinking from them that was the coolest site as I never have seen one so close, what a beautiful bird! 

we needed to stretch so we went exporing before nightfall....





































This was right out the front door









Here are some dolphins we saw but they werent jumping  









Next day we went to CareAlot pet supplies (where I order most of my stuff) and saved postage and handling









Bought Bindi a new collar









Here is me goofy I found a hat that I love for the sun, my daughter says I look stupid in it 









Here are some beach shots Bindi has her face in a crab hole 








she chased a crab that lost his hole to retreat and she got pinched on the nose and she ripped the leg right off and ran down the beach trying to get the claw off her nose, I almost peed my pants :lol: of course we did nt catch that on film.....she LICKED the sand too like it was an ice cream cone she pooped sand for days...  
Then Kemo started licking it the last day GOOFY DOGS! 

here they are waiting for dad









This is the goofiest pic - I love both their expressions 
















Bindi's paw prints in the sand











Bindi letting her paws do the walking thru the yellow pages









Last day kemo did not want to get up










Then on the way home we stopped at Langley AFB WOW :shock: that base has some money.....here is a pic of the Generals house :shock: freakin NICE dude!!! he had a lake in his back yard (NICE)







hubby may try and transfer there in a few years.....







B-52 bomber


Bindi on the way home










I am so sorry the pics are so big, but we were trying something else with the camera, I have tons more pics but if you want to see more just yell. I am rushing now.....gotta go do some errands..

ENJOY 

Glad to be back :wave: :wave: (well only for Chi people :wink: )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww looks great glad you had a good time


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Fun in the sun  Great pics! Welcome back!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wauw victoria ...sounds like you had a great time !! 
i loved those pics especially yours with the hat ....kemo and bindi walking in the sand and your hubby with bindi  .....such beautiful surroundings :shock: thanks for taking them and showing them to us !!

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Great pictures Vic!!! Love the one of Bindi with the sand all over her face :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are great pictures! Thanks for sharing them and your stories. The story about Bindi and the crab was so funny!!! I hope she was ok! :lol: Sounds like you had a great time. And it was great of you and hubby to take the time to save that little kitty too. I especially loved the pic of your two in the shopping cart! Kemo looks like he's enjoying the ride! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's ...it looks like you had a wonderful holiday...I loved all the shot's of the ocean...I can smell the salt air ! Bindi and Kemo must have been in heaven..chasing crabs and shopping for treats, buying new things...such lucky little chi's ! the pic of the paw prints in the sand is just fantastic. As a resort owner, I am sorry to hear your cottage was not clean..you should never have to clean a cottage upon arrival....I hope it didn't put too much of a damper on your arrival.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love all the pics - thanks for posting them! It looks like you had a fabulous time! Bindi and Kemo are the cutest! I'm glad you're back!!  :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW! Wonderful photos...You chis are awesome, the scenery was beautiful too..
Welcome Back :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I love every picture! Glad you had a good time! Also glad that you're back!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Those were great pics. And you saved the kitten also. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Looks like a great place. Glad you got to unwind a little. Even though it is not that great to be back you can still retreat there by looking at those great pictures and laughing about the crab incident. :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Great pics!! It looks like everyone had a great time. I'm so disappointed we weren't able to meet, but hopefully we will in September.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I loved all your pics! What a beautiful setting and such cute pictures of your babies! I LOL'd at the crab story.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those pics are awesome!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time on vacation! A house right on the water? That's perfect! I love the picture of Bindi with sand on her nose. It's so cute! And the story of her with the crab cracks me up! Glad to have you back!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pics Vic! I love where you stayed, I would love to do something like that one day. 

I LOVE the pic of Kemo in the shopping cart! :lol: 

I just made a post in General Chat asking for pics and details!  :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Vic I loved every [pic especially the one of you been goofy I love your hat lol - I also love love love the one of Bindi with sand on her face Im so glad you had a great time :wave: I missed you loads


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Really enjoyed looking at your great pics. Especially liked the closeup of you with windblown hair. You look lovely and have such a happy, carefree expression. Also love the one of Kemo and Bindi in the shopping cart. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I will echo everyone else's sentiments and say... great pics, great stories! You're a doll to share all that with us. Love Bindi with sand on her face, love them licking the sand (whacko chi's :lol: ), love the kitty story.

I'm not sure I've ever seen a pic of your face, at least not such a close-up, but you are so frigging adorable!  

Thanks again for all the great pics and funny stories. Made my day.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!! We did have a nice time and it was great knowing the dogs are cool with traveling they werent stressed at all.....that makes for a great travelling future.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Great pics and great stories, Victoria. Sounds like you had a great time. I know, it's always difficult returning from a vacation though.

Can just picture Bindi with the crab on her nose! :lol:

Welcome back - we missed ya!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Victoria, I love the cottage you stayed in... I would love to go to the ocean and stay in a place that close... I am so happy you all had fun...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ok first i ahve to say my favorite pic was bindi's footprints in the sand. it reminds me of the poem and i had tears in my eys cause i started thinking about tasha bird......

second i have to say thanks for sharing those pics, i would ahve loved to see bindi and the crab lmao! i bet kemo was looking at her like oh my what's wrong with this girl :roll: that pic of him in the shopping cart kinda looks like he's embarrassed to ahve everyone kow he has training pads and dental stuff lol! 

third, on behalf of the kitten. thank you....

fourth watch the mail cause i am sendin some bones and treats to ya. (i know finally lol i'm so slow at things)


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Great pics. Ypur kids are so cute.


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

EXCELLENT PICS!!!! Looks like a great time was had by all  
Glad to have you back :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, looks like you had a fabulous time!! So, glad the trip went well. I, for one, would love to see more pics!! :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Welcome back. It does look like you all had a super time. The photos were refreshing. Thanks for sharing. Kemo and Bindi are darling.

Leslie


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

"Welcome back"  :wave:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Those photos are great. Looks like a fun vacation. I am still laughing about the crab incident.


----------

